# Stanley Router Collet



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I HAVE AN OLD STANLEY ROUTER, MODEL 82902, COULD ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT 1/4" COLLET FOR IT.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Try contacting Stanley Tool customer service.
Try ebay or local flea markets.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know if this will help but back in the early 80's Stanley Power Tools Division was purchased by Bosch Power Tool Corp.

Ed


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks, I,ve Contacted Bosch And Stanley But No Answers Yet.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Update: for anyone with the same problem, i've found the bosch equivalent collet. The part is #3600499503.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

tinman said:


> Update: for anyone with the same problem, i've found the bosch equivalent collet. The part is #3600499503.


 That's great!

Ed


----------



## johnj (Jan 11, 2006)

I need parts for Stanler Router 82902


----------



## RGromet (Jul 23, 2006)

*stanley router 82902 inquiry*

I also have a stanley 82902 and can confirm that the 1/4" collet is available from Bosch: $22.00/+$7.00 S&H. Has anyone found 1/2" Collet? Bosch parts in S. Plainfield, N.J. has no listing for a 1/2". They do for a 3/8" and for various metric sizes. None of the metric sizes are equivalent to 1/2". Thanks.

RG


----------



## anon2828 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have an old Stanley router also along with the original manual and some accessories. Technically, the 82902 is the model number for the router base. This base is listed as compatible with the Stanley 80258, 91258, and 91260 motor units. I have the 80258 motor unit and the 1/4" chuck is the only chuck listed in the documentation and parts list.


----------



## Hickoryknee (Nov 7, 2005)

tinman said:


> I HAVE AN OLD STANLEY ROUTER, MODEL 82902, COULD ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT 1/4" COLLET FOR IT.



Hey, I have one of those... my collet is still good but lacking other qualities, The arbor lock is broken at the arbor shaft. What you offer for the collet?


----------



## sbudgin (Jul 12, 2010)

*1/2 router collet*

Bosch equiv. for 1/2 shank bits "3600499501

ereplacementparts.com/12-collet-p-82611.html


----------



## KEIZERMARK (Mar 2, 2019)

Haha! Perfect! I signed up for this forum today to ask this same exact question for the same exact router! Gotta love it!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Retzermark; welcome!
Have you found the part?


----------



## zman888 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi everyone, new to the forum here. I am in the same boat looking for a collet, I have the 91258.04 model, it is part of a door plane attachment, the bit that it comes with is model 85401, its a hollow bit that slides onto a shaft that appears to be attached to the nut that would normally hold a collet in. I'd like to get some new bits for it for planing door edges but I haven't had any luck finding these original cutters, it seems like if I had a collet and a nut I could just put regular 1/4" bits in, but I'm not sure where to start with finding the collet that would fit. Any ideas? 

Zack


Here are some pics of the bit that is in there now.































It seems like the bosch part number 3600499503 is the right one to fit. Can anyone confirm?

I found one company that still sells this bosch part number, all others have been discontinued from what I can tell.


http://m.elairecorp.com/site/routercollets.html?imz_s=oaib27r28ainak0p535n28g6l7


----------

